# Decoding old tire size reference



## brassmonkey (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm thinking I'd like to replace my 35 year-old tires with something that has a much more aggressive tread in the hopes that a) these tires don't let me down suddenly during a job, and b) perhaps I won't have to run chains, as the previous owner apparently did.










Tire sizing references confuse me however. On the sidewall of the existing Carlisle tires it says: 5.3/4.5-6

Could someone please edumacate me as to which dimension is which, as well as explain if the 4.5-6 reference is some kind of size range? This seems like an older style of sizing reference. What does it translate into for modern tires?

For instance, I quite like the look of these treads but don't know if the "4.10-6 410x6 410-6 Lawn Garden Tiller Snow Blower Thrower R-1 Lug TIRE 2ply" referenced in the ebay ad is in any way compatible. 

I've thought of just replacing the complete wheel assemblies with something pre-mounted but if I can keep my original wheels I don't mind saving a buck. 

The assistance is appreciated!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Something like 13 x 5 x 6 = 13" diameter, 5" width, 6" rim hole.

Something like 4.10/3.5-6 = 4.10" from the rim to the outer edge, 3.5" wide and 6" rim.

You should be able to measure yours and get something close. They don't have to be a perfect match, they just have to fit on there and not rub on anything.


----------



## brassmonkey (Nov 10, 2015)

Ok great - thanks Shryp!

So it sounds like the most critical measurement is the 6 inch wheel, followed by tire width for clearance, then height for correct attitude of the machine itself relative to the plowed surface.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

brassmonkey, I am also looking to replace my worn out 5.30/4.50-6 Kenda turf tires (they have the same tread pattern as yours) with a more aggressive tread. I physically measured the height on mine, and as worn out as they are, they measure 14" tall (installed & properly inflated). At the local OPE shop, we measured a set of 13x5-6 Snow Hogs and they were about 13" tall and he recommended that I use the taller 15x5-6 which are supposed to be about 14.75" tall.
So, given that mine are worn down at least .25" to .5" per side, I'm going with the 15x5-6.
You can also consult the Carlisle web site size charts for all their tires here
The Carlstar Group


----------



## brassmonkey (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks GT. Just came from the garage myself with an overall height which I measured same as yours on the originals (14" overall) and was wondering if that inch was going to make a difference. I went back online looking for a 14 x 5-6 with no luck. Guess 15 is the next size up from 13...

I will check that site out.


----------



## brassmonkey (Nov 10, 2015)

Really like the look of these bad boys, which are an inch wider than the 4 inchers I posted above, but again overall diameter is 13 inches, not the 14 I have now...

I do wonder tho - if the bucket was going to be either an inch high vs an inch lower, what's the lesser of the two evils, shoe adjustment notwithstanding...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You guys are forgetting one thing. If the tire is 1" taller, that is only a half an inch on the bottom as you have to split it on both sides. You probably won't even notice, especially if you leave the pressure a little low.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

What he said.

Also, maybe grab a level and see how your engine sits now, if it's a little tilted back go for the higher tire, and vice versa.

That is some nice looking rubber, arrrrr.


----------



## brassmonkey (Nov 10, 2015)

Shryp said:


> You guys are forgetting one thing. If the tire is 1" taller, that is only a half an inch on the bottom as you have to split it on both sides. You probably won't even notice, especially if you leave the pressure a little low.



Doh! That's right...:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Handlebar height will be 1/2 an inch lower, nothing else will be effected.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

12-14-2015


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Keep in mind that OD will modify your ground speed. This can move the speed range in a way to or not to your liking.

A larger tire will jack the jack the back end up enhancing ground clearance and that can be nice on some machines.

Large tires will also make it a little nose down that can cut into your forward trowing distance since it will lower the angle for the chute deflector. 

The tire change will also alter the handle bar height which can be good or bad depending on the owner/machine.

Pete


----------

